# Win 8 und Fraps ?



## Crytek09 (11. Januar 2013)

Hi Leute,

ich habe ein Problem da ich sehr gerne kleine Filme mit meinen Games mache brauche ich eure Hilfe. Undzwar habe ich von Win 7 auf Win 8 Pro 64 Bit gewechselt, das Problem ist das kein Recording Programm mehr funktioniert liegts an mir oder an Win 8 ? ich benutzte normalerweise Fraps wegen der Qualität aber es stürzt einfach ab wen ich aufnehmen will, hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann 

Hier mal ein paar Projekte von mir: 

Titanic Movie Trailer - YouTube

Iron Front Liberation 1944 D-Day Movie - The Landing HD - YouTube

The Last Stand Of The Samurai (Machinima) - YouTube


----------



## jackyjakob (11. Januar 2013)

Laut Fraps.com wird Windows 8 nicht unterstützt.
Test doch mal DXTory
Dxtory - Download - CHIP Online
Ich finde das ist eh um längen besser als Fraps.


----------



## Crytek09 (11. Januar 2013)

jackyjakob schrieb:


> Laut Fraps.com wird Windows 8 nicht unterstützt.
> Test doch mal DXTory
> Dxtory - Download - CHIP Online
> Ich finde das ist eh um längen besser als Fraps.


 
Danke für deine Antwort, ich habe Dxtory drauf und schon ausgebig getestet leider stocken die Videos die ich aufgenommen habe enorm und das riesen Dxtory Symbol nervt auch etwas. Vllt liegts ja auch an Win8 das die Videos stocken. Ich bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit Win 8 aber das geht ja garnich bin am überlegen ob ich nich doch wieder Win 7 drauf mache weil es ist ebend mein Hobby Videos zu machen xD.


----------



## Starshiptrooper (11. Januar 2013)

@Crytek09

Schon mal Bandicam ausprobiert? 
Bandicam - Aufnahmeprogramm für Spiele/Videos/Bildschirm

Läuft bei mir einwandfrei unter Windows 8 x64. Und in der kostenlosen Version
Bandicam - Download - CHIP Online
kann man bis zu 10 Minuten aufnehmen, wenn man mit dem Wasserzeichen leben kann.
Und vor allem ist es im Gegensatz zu Fraps wesentlich Performance schonender bei der Aufnahme von Ingamevideos. Und die aufgenommenen Videos laufen auch flüssig ab.
Zum Beispiel Skyrim läuft absolut flüssig bei mir während einer Aufnahme.


----------



## Crytek09 (11. Januar 2013)

Hey, danke für den Tipp. Ich werds morgen mal ausprobieren.


----------



## mochti01 (14. Januar 2013)

Starshiptrooper schrieb:


> @Crytek09
> 
> Schon mal Bandicam ausprobiert?
> Bandicam - Aufnahmeprogramm für Spiele/Videos/Bildschirm
> ...



Werde ich auch mal testen. Danke schon mal für den Tipp.


----------



## Crytek09 (17. Januar 2013)

So ich habe mir für 25 Euro Action! von Mirillis gekauft mit Win 8 kompatible, sehr einfach zu bedienen und sogar noch bessere Quali als die von Fraps also wer Videos machen will sollte sich das mal angucken


----------



## Starshiptrooper (19. Januar 2013)

Merci für den Tip Crytek09.
Hab die Testversion mal probiert und ich denke Action dürfte derzeit das beste Tool zur Aufnahme von Spielen sein. Wenn man es getestet hat vergisst man Fraps sehr schnell. Bildquali und Performance um Längen besser. Aber auch Bandicam kann zumindest hinsichtlich der Videoquali nicht mithalten. B. hat halt den Vorteil, dass man mit der unregistrierten Version 10 Minuten ohne Ablauf einer Testphase aufnehmen kann. Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich mir Action auch zugelegt 
Und zumindest mir sagt, neben den vielen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, dem ansprechenden User Interface, dem integrierten Videoplayer, dem integrierten Encoder, auch die Nvidia Cuda Unterstützung von Action sehr zu, da das Enkodieren ohne Einbußen an Qualität damit ratzfatz geht.
Und das alles für grad mal 25.- Euro.


----------



## CSOger (19. Januar 2013)

Ist der MSI Afterburner ne Alternative zu Fraps?
Habs noch nicht probiert,mit dem Tool kann man aber auch aufnehmen.


----------



## Starshiptrooper (19. Januar 2013)

@CSO

Kann dir jetzt nicht sagen ob es mit der neusten Version vom Afterburner überhaupt noch geht.
Ich hab ihn mal vor längerer Zeit mit einer älteren Version (Versionsnummer ist mir nicht mehr bekannt) getestet.
Ich kann nur noch sagen, dass er Resoourcenschonender beim Aufnehmen wie Fraps, allerdings die Bildqualität
auch nicht grad berauschend ist. Aber dafür kostet er auch nichts, was wieder für ihn spricht.
Fraps würde ich sowieso nicht benutzen. Die meisten, wie auch ich, Ingame starke Ruckler und die aufgenommenen
Videos auch nicht flüssig.

Mal ne Frage am Rande. Wie bist du mit deinem Mainboard von MSI zufrieden?
Hab nämlich zumindest in erweiterter Planung vor auf einen Ivy Bridge umzusteigen.
Und da stach mir das MB auch schon ins Auge


----------



## CSOger (19. Januar 2013)

Starshiptrooper schrieb:


> @CSO
> Mal ne Frage am Rande. Wie bist du mit deinem Mainboard von MSI zufrieden?
> Hab nämlich zumindest in erweiterter Planung vor auf einen Ivy Bridge umzusteigen.
> Und da stach mir das MB auch schon ins Auge


 
OK.
Werde das auch mal testen mit der Record Funktion.
Früher auch nur Fraps benutzt.

Ja...mit dem Brett bin ich zufrieden.
Nach langer Zeit mal wieder nen MSI verbaut.
Nur 2x SATA 6 GB/s könnte für manche Leute nen Kritikpunkt sein.
Sonst keine Probleme.
Stabil,Bios Updates kommen,läuft ohne zu zucken.
Sonst noch nicht viel getestet...noch relativ "frisch" das System,und kaum Zeit um es mal richtig zu "treten".

Alles andere dann lieber in nen anderen Thread.
Gibt so einige hier die das Board haben.


----------



## Starshiptrooper (20. Januar 2013)

Merci für die Antwort!


----------



## Sraw (21. Januar 2013)

Mit Msi Afterburner kann man noch aufnehmen und das in guter Quallität.


----------



## Crytek09 (21. Januar 2013)

Starshiptrooper schrieb:


> Merci für den Tip Crytek09.
> Hab die Testversion mal probiert und ich denke Action dürfte derzeit das beste Tool zur Aufnahme von Spielen sein. Wenn man es getestet hat vergisst man Fraps sehr schnell. Bildquali und Performance um Längen besser. Aber auch Bandicam kann zumindest hinsichtlich der Videoquali nicht mithalten. B. hat halt den Vorteil, dass man mit der unregistrierten Version 10 Minuten ohne Ablauf einer Testphase aufnehmen kann. Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich mir Action auch zugelegt
> Und zumindest mir sagt, neben den vielen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, dem ansprechenden User Interface, dem integrierten Videoplayer, dem integrierten Encoder, auch die Nvidia Cuda Unterstützung von Action sehr zu, da das Enkodieren ohne Einbußen an Qualität damit ratzfatz geht.
> Und das alles für grad mal 25.- Euro.


 
Kein Problem ich find auch das Action derzeit das beste Tool für Aufnahme von Spielen ist. Ich ärger mich sogar ein bischen das ich es nich schon früher entdeckt habe. Ich bin grad an einem Empire Total War Machinima am arbeiten und es sieht echt spitze aus. Ich werds hier mal präsentieren wens rdy ist, dauert aber noch ein bischen


----------



## Starshiptrooper (22. Januar 2013)

> Ich bin grad an einem Empire Total War Machinima am arbeiten und es sieht echt spitze aus. Ich werds hier mal präsentieren wens rdy ist, dauert aber noch ein bischen



Hört sich toll an. Zock zwar Total War nicht, aber habe schon ein paar gute Clips gesehn.
Ich bin was Ingamevideos betrifft eher ein Noob

Hab mal eine 20minütige Besichtigungstour durch den Skyrim Mod "The Dark Tower" gemacht. Ist zwar ein wenig dunkel, was aber auf den Mod selbst zurückzuführen ist.

Bei Interesse hier https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvWOWVxr7ng anzusehen.

Hätte die Tour noch mit der entsprechenden Musik, maybe Black Metal versehen solln, aber mir fehlt auch oft die Zeit.

Weiß gar nicht mehr mit was für einem Programm ich den Clip aufgenommen hab, da ich sehr viele Programme ausprobiert habe. Könnte aber mit dem Afterburner gewesen sein, da mit dem nichts ruckelt.


----------

